# New Vaquero



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I like 'em. Something about the wonderful balance of those SA plow handled guns. Here's my .44 magnum.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

John Brown said:


>


Nice gun and fantastic avatar!


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Esmeralda grips.


----------



## Red Cent (Jun 10, 2010)

That is one fine looking six shooter. That could be used for a bar-b-Q gun.

Mine are close to Vaqueros. They got sights.


----------

